# Larry (Ammo NYC)



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well today some of you might of seen Larrys post on instagram about how chuffed he was to be in the uk pro Detailer magazine. I replied back to him saying, congratulations Larry on having a 4 page article and Q&A, but it would be fantastic if you could be a guest at this years Waxstock.. I did mention to him that he has a big fan base over here .

So around about 3.00 o'clock today he replied back to me saying "if I'm invited I will be there!!"

So who would like to see Larry (Ammo NYC) at this years Waxstock :thumb:

I don't know what the mods have got planned, but maybe give him a shout

I hope I won't get in trouble for this post


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Would be great if he attended :thumb: could potentially see how popular he is over here and set up a deal with a supplier to sell his products! :lol:
Would like to try some of them for sure.


----------



## F16 (Jan 21, 2018)

Would be great to see Larry at Waxstock! 

He seems like a genuinely good guy. Love his videos.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

That would be worth the trip down!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You won't get in to trouble with us mods Mike, It's great of you for making the effort and I hope Larry does come over. I too love his videos


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I'd attend to hear him speak.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kyle_241 said:


> Would be great if he attended :thumb: could potentially see how popular he is over here and set up a deal with a supplier to sell his products! :lol:
> Would like to try some of them for sure.


As in life, you never know Kyle, would be great if Larry could strike a deal to distribute his products over here. :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Might have to make a effort to go this year, if there’s going to be a guest of honour.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah would be pretty cool to see him and potentially some demos of his stuff etc....


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kyle_241 said:


> Would be great if he attended :thumb: could potentially see how popular he is over here and set up a deal with a supplier to sell his products! :lol:
> Would like to try some of them for sure.





Soul boy 68 said:


> As in life, you never know Kyle, would be great if Larry could strike a deal to distribute his products over here. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 53188


Think the problem IIRC after reading the article his products can only be bought from him direct even in the US which is what he wants so as much as it would be great I don't see him setting up a UK distributor.

What we want is for him to team up with a cheap shipping company so that we can get it here at a decent shipping rate whilst still buying direct from him :thumb:


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

He needs to get his products on the UK market. Maybe if he comes to Waxstock he may realise how popular he is and the potential he has in the UK.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

He will need to bring all his suitcases full of products :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great thread Mick


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

macca666 said:


> Think the problem IIRC after reading the article his products can only be bought from him direct even in the US which is what he wants so as much as it would be great I don't see him setting up a UK distributor.
> 
> What we want is for him to team up with a cheap shipping company so that we can get it here at a decent shipping rate whilst still buying direct from him :thumb:


I have contacted Larry previously about the products being sold through Clean and Shiny and he advised the information you have posted above.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

If he comes to waxstock I'll definitely be there with my credit card, only reason I haven't brought any products is the taxes, come on Larry come to waxstock, and with a shedload of products


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I have contacted Larry previously about the products being sold through Clean and Shiny and he advised the information you have posted above.


So why not contact him and suggest to Larry to attend Waxstock this year and then he will see how much he is respected:thumb: and people want to try his products :thumb: Am pretty sure he might change his mind and it will also help Waxstock to sell more tickets :thumb: it sounds like good business for both parties.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chongo said:


> So why not contact him and suggest to Larry to attend Waxstock this year and then he will see how much he is respected:thumb: and people want to try his products :thumb: Am pretty sure he might change his mind and it will also help Waxstock to sell more tickets :thumb: it sounds like good business for both parties.


It has to be worth the effort Mike, don't you think? If the powers that be can pull it off then it would be a major coup.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It has to be worth the effort Mike, don't you think? If the powers that be can pull it off then it would be a major coup.


Of course it's worth the effort bud:thumb: Waxstock gets bigger each year, and more people are attending to this one off event each year is ensuring that this event stays at the top of everyone's list throughout the year including all the top brands. So it makes sense to have someone like Larry to promote the event plus give back to all his fans across the pond. This will only help Waxstock become even bigger:thumb: and promote other brands and pro celebrity detailers around the globe 

Let's just see how much interest this thread brings  and then maybe the moderators can sort something out.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Waxstock is something I’ve not been to as yet. I was planning to last year but the year ended up running away with me and as a result it never happened. 
This year it’s already on my must list. The fact that Larry is even being discussed I think shows how far the even has grown already, and In agreement with what has been said above in that it will further promote and grow as a result.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never yet attended Waxstock ... TBH though if Larry were there doing some demo's etc I would break my duck


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

They'd have to sort the parking out. I'm sure I read they were going to increase it anyway for this year. But add Larry into the mix and there is bound to be alot more people turn up. Luckily I got to the arena before 9 so parking wasn't an issue for me, but I know others who turned up later in the day had to park in other car parks


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I think having Larry would be a really good addition to what looks like a already good show.

I just checked my diary and it falls when I am at a mates wedding


----------



## deadmoo5e (Jan 19, 2017)

If Larry comes, you have my word that i will come all the way from Romania to see him. Holy moly, he's my hero.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice one Mick, this would be good and can’t see why it couldn’t be arranged. 
Surely Larry could have a load of Ammo products shipped over for him and his team to sell on a Ammo stand at Waxstock. Any possible leftover products are offered to Clean & Shiney to resell on his behalf. 
He sees how popular his products are, boosts his profile and perhaps reconsiders his stance on selling in the uk and Waxstock could get more footfall. Obviously a few talks/demos would be good.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Danjc said:


> Nice one Mike, this would be good and can't see why it couldn't be arranged.
> Surely Larry could have a load of Ammo products shipped over for him and his team to sell on a Ammo stand at Waxstock. Any possible leftover products are offered to Clean & Shiney to resell on his behalf.
> He sees how popular his products are, boosts his profile and perhaps reconsiders his stance on selling in the uk and Waxstock could get more footfall. Obviously a few talks/demos would be good.


Exactly mate:thumb:

Let's hope that the moderators can see clearly that folks are willing to travel from abroad to Waxstock to see Larry and possibly buy his products.

Let's get a bit more support on here and hopefully it could happen :thumb:

Let's face it we all watched the Junkman and Larrys videos because they kind of made it easier for people that where just getting into detailing, I know I did.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

chongo said:


> Let's face it we all watched the Junkman and Larrys videos because they kind of made it easier for people that where just getting into detailing, I know I did.


I still enjoy watching Larry's ... there always seems to be something covered I've forgotten


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw the insta post Mick and Larry certainly appears serious when saying if he was invited he'd come. Missed Waxstock last year having been the past few years and tried fitted instead but I'd defo consider Waxstock again this year if Larry was there :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Saw the insta post Mick and Larry certainly appears serious when saying if he was invited he'd come. Missed Waxstock last year having been the past few years and tried fitted instead but I'd defo consider Waxstock again this year if Larry was there :thumb:


You've seen his reply and all he wants is an invite :thumb:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Whats the possibility of running a training day like Mike did a couple of years ago and then go on to Waxstock the following day ???


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

For anyone that's not read issue 6 of Pro detailed magazine which has a 4 page interview of Larry I'd highly recommend it as it's a great read :thumb:

I know there's been a good few posts on this thread about Larry having a UK supplier. Mods hope this is allowed if not apologies and please delete however here's a screenshot of a question during the interview where Larry explains about only selling direct and why :thumb:

As I said if you've not read the magazine I'd definitely recommend it it's a great issue as a whole.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

MSwiss said:


> I think having Larry would be a really good addition to what looks like a already good show.
> 
> I just checked my diary and it falls when I am at a mates wedding


When is it this year? I had a quick look and couldn't see any dates for 2018.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

muzzer said:


> When is it this year? I had a quick look and couldn't see any dates for 2018.


Sunday the 22nd July :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Danjc said:


> Sunday the 22nd July :thumb:


Depending on who is going from DW, i might try and get there this year and if Larry gets an invite, it would be worth the journey.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Danjc said:


> Sunday the 22nd July :thumb:


Yep spot on, saw it on their facebook page :thumb:

Cant believe my mate wouldn't have checked these dates, how rude!!!! lol:devil:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

muzzer said:


> Depending on who is going from DW, i might try and get there this year and if Larry gets an invite, it would be worth the journey.


Get yourself there mate, last year some of us met up and went for a bite to eat. I was good to put Names to faces.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Danjc said:


> Get yourself there mate, last year some of us met up and went for a bite to eat. I was good to put Names to faces.


I might do, struggling with all things car related at the moment, lots going on away from here, some health related some work related and losing my interest in cars a wee bit.
We shall see...


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

muzzer said:


> I might do, struggling with all things car related at the moment, lots going on away from here, some health related some work related and losing my interest in cars a wee bit.
> We shall see...


Health and work two things that can be not great at times !
Hopefully things pick up for you mate :thumb:


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

aslettd said:


> They'd have to sort the parking out. I'm sure I read they were going to increase it anyway for this year. But add Larry into the mix and there is bound to be alot more people turn up. Luckily I got to the arena before 9 so parking wasn't an issue for me, but I know others who turned up later in the day had to park in other car parks


Last year we were completely taken by surprise, we have never filled the immediately surrounding lots that we pay for on the Sunday. But last year was immense. This year we have opted for the entirety of the C lot as well and therefore should have no problem having space for everybody.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Waxstock said:


> Last year we were completely taken by surprise, we have never filled the immediately surrounding lots that we pay for on the Sunday. But last year was immense. This year we have opted for the entirety of the C lot as well and therefore should have no problem having space for everybody.


You will certainly need it if Larry comes:thumb:

So I see on instagram that Larry has been offered a invitation to attend Waxstock this year, is this true:thumb:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

chongo said:


> You will certainly need it if Larry comes:thumb:
> 
> So I see on instagram that Larry has been offered a invitation to attend Waxstock this year, is this true:thumb:


This is positive and looking a possibility now I would definitely purchase some Ammo products if they were available at Waxstock :thumb:


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

We do all realise that by "invited" he means flew in, put up and wined n dined....?!

I'm just being that guy!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hawkesybaby said:


> We do all realise that by "invited" he means flew in, put up and wined n dined....?!
> 
> I'm just being that guy!


Well considering you've mentioned that, you can foot the bill:lol:

He will get the same hospitality as mike Phillips and Jason Rose did:thumb:

And if he's lucky he'll get a photo with me


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

:lol:,He will definitely fly over for that chongo,"say cheese".SJ.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

100% get him here 

I’ll even pick the bloke up from the airport and turf my kids out of their rooms and put him up lol 

They’ll understand (they’re only babies) and in the voice of Leonidis

THIS IS DETAILING


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Auto Allure said:


> They'll understand (they're only babies) and in the voice of Leonidis
> 
> THIS IS DETAILING


Genuinely did the voice in my head of "THIS IS DETAILING" LOL:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I like his vids ... he's positively enthusastic and nicely normal and not constantly shoving his products into the vids etc. His library of vids is extensive and really helpful. Too bad it's too far away


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

chongo said:


> You will certainly need it if Larry comes:thumb:
> 
> So I see on instagram that Larry has been offered a invitation to attend Waxstock this year, is this true:thumb:


one of the Waxstock team has spoken to Larry previously on coming and we have invited him also. but we are not going to give up, Larry would be a great addition to the show and we hope he accepts the invitation. obviously he would receive the same hospitality as other detailing greats that have graced our show in the years gone. (we even get this forum guy calling himself chongo when we lucky)


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Waxstock said:


> one of the Waxstock team has spoken to Larry previously on coming and we have invited him also. but we are not going to give up, Larry would be a great addition to the show and we hope he accepts the invitation. obviously he would receive the same hospitality as other detailing greats that have graced our show in the years gone. (we even get this forum guy calling himself chongo when we lucky)


Never been called a great before :doublesho but will accept it anyway :lol::lol:

This will be fantastic news if Larry comes to Waxstock. All credit goes to yourselfs and the moderators for listening to the members on here. I think having Larry at the show will be great, but also showing that Waxstock can pull in the top detailers/personalities from anywhere around the world:thumb:

They have SEMA and we have Waxstock


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I think it's a case of waiting out now for a reply back from Larry, to see if he will come this year. So fingers crossed he does come:thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

We could troll him into it......Maybe not.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

chongo said:


> This will only help Waxstock become even bigger:thumb: and promote other brands and pro celebrity detailers around the globe


Forgive me if I'm speaking out of turn, or maybe I'm just a little long in the tooth.
I'm curious, it seems "pro celebrity" is the on trend thing within the detailing industry and guys are some what recognised, held in high esteem or for being on top of their game from the VLOGS/videos they produce?

Most of the detailers that I respect are very humble, work away in their studio and post up a few images of the great results achieved, basically what detailing has always been about for me and what DW was all those years ago.
Perhaps I'm just struggling to find the appeal as an industry professional, or not moved on with the latest online technology nor craved celebrity status.

I'll openly admit Waxstock has never been my thing, but however do see the appeal for the keen enthusiast, I suppose it's just evolved from when a handful of like minded guys would meet up every month and chat detailing and cars.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Gleammachine said:


> Most of the detailers that I respect are very humble, work away in their studio and post up a few images of the great results achieved, basically what detailing has always been about for me and what DW was all those years ago.
> 
> I'll openly admit Waxstock has never been my thing, but however do see the appeal for the keen enthusiast, I suppose it's just evolved from when a handful of like minded guys would meet up every month and chat detailing and cars.


We agree that there are a great number of brilliant detailers that don't seek out the limelight nor make too much of their own work. Personally, I would even agree as far as saying the majority of the top 5 detailers I know are not interested in 'celebrity' status at all - but I will still talk about them.

However, it is hard to avoid that these detailers that do a lot of content creation are helping to do a number of things for our industry. They bring new blood into the ranks, new younger car owners that want to show off their pride and joy in perfect condition that grow to love the process and the results they are able to achieve. If it has given the passion to even one person then it has to be worth it and IT HAS given many a career/hobby.

Then there is the industry growth, this is also spurred on by the content generators, just like any extreme or action sport. This helps to keep an industry self investing and continuing to push both process, knowledge and technology. All of which is good for all detailers, even the really good ones that don't want 'celebrity status'.

Lets not forget that they teach, share and explore the known techniques and process. It gives those new to it all a chance to have a look at what it is all about, copy and try out - it gives them confidence to give it a shot themselves. The format also allows all detailers, from the new to the experienced, the chance to go back and forth and rewatch, watch in detail or just remind themselves of what can be done and how. Lets remember that 'fame' is simply that one is recognised by a larger cross section of the general public than another, not necessarily that you are better, smarter or more talented than others.

... and so it is said, there are a lot of great people into detailing, at both the 'fame' and 'humble' level (plus everybody in-between). Having a place where you have a chance to meet so many of them in an environment that is dedicated to your common interest is what makes Waxstock worthwhile. That the industry that came together to create such a forum as this, has now (as you said) evolved to create a show focused on what we all enjoy in common.

Finally, we would like to have all detailers want to come to the show, if it isn't your thing, we would love to know what we could do to make it more appealing to you.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Now when you put it like that  I get everything you have written, and very well put!!
I think it's possibly me, and a few others that I know and respect that are a bit more, how can I put it... reserved and old school, maybe not interested in the limelight. 
But nevertheless you've explained it well and I appreciate the need for having these guys to further the industry and progress it's exposure.

Personally it's the ego thing with many professional detailers attending Waxstock that makes myself and others stay away, not a lot that can really be done about that. I attended many years ago, mainly to catch up with some old faces, but the detailing side of things didn't really appeal and was mainly advantageous to the enthusiast/hobbyist.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gleammachine said:


> Now when you put it like that  I get everything you have written, and very well put!!
> I think it's possibly me, and a few others that I know and respect that are a bit more, how can I put it... reserved and old school, maybe not interested in the limelight.
> But nevertheless you've explained it well and I appreciate the need for having these guys to further the industry and progress it's exposure.
> 
> Personally it's the ego thing with many professional detailers attending Waxstock that makes myself and others stay away, not a lot that can really be done about that. I attended many years ago, mainly to catch up with some old faces, but the detailing side of things didn't really appeal and was mainly advantageous to the enthusiast/hobbyist.


That's a valid point but for me, Waxstock is an invaluable opportunity for guys like yourself to network and get your face known to people. People might not know about you unless they search the regional sections, but attending Waxstock could get you more recognised and add business


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Personally I started watching Larry when I first dipped my toe into detailing and learnt a hell of a lot from him, so it would be great to see him in person and grab a selfie but then again i am very very shallow like that, now then where is my OK magazine................



I have never bought an OK magazine.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Simz said:


> Personally I started watching Larry when I first dipped my toe into detailing and learnt a hell of a lot from him, so it would be great to see him in person and grab a selfie but then again i am very very shallow like that, now then where is my OK magazine................
> 
> I have never bought an OK magazine.


I reckon you have a subscription mate :wave:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Danjc said:


> I reckon you have a subscription mate :wave:


Red handed :lol:hope you're ok mate


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Simz said:


> Red handed :lol:hope you're ok mate


Yes mate all good life's ticking over nicely :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Has Larry from Ammo replied back to his invitation to Waxstock yet


----------

